# Antique Rail Road Crossing Sign



## photolitherland (Aug 3, 2009)

Found this today at the dump Im digging in. I dont know how old it is but it has to be around the 1920s maybe earlier or later lol, I have no idea. Its 6 ft long and weighs at least 100lbs. Its made out of cast iron and took me about two hours to dig out of the ground. Anyone ever seen something like this before and or know how much its worth or how to date it? I would never sell it but I was just wondering what something like this would go for.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Man, that is a great find. Probably from the late 1800s rather than the early 1900s but not sure. It is worth some big bucks though. Railroad collectors go ape for that kind of stuff. Most were made of wood and there are plenty of them around but cast iron signs are rare. had to have been on a steel pole. The thin metal and wooden ones go for 100 bucks and they average a little over 4ft. I would find a RR forum and ask for info.

 Great find.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

I have researched this thing and havent found a single sign that looks like this. Its gotta be pretty rare and I would tend to agree that its probably from the late 1800s which is freakin awesome. I hope the other one is somewhere around there because there would have been two of them and they would have been back to back in an x shape bolted together.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

You all must get impatient waiting at the crossing up there.  Looks like a lot of pot shots on the crossing sign. We just sit calmly and wave at the train[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

I just love the signs!  I would be thrilled to find those.  I'm always hoping to catch the train near our house so I can put a penny on the tracks.  I have never done that.  My husband will love your sign too.  Trains are awesome things.  There are some very good youtube videos on them.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Yeah, they would have been crossed like that but those signs are only about a foot and half across, the sign I found is 6 ft across. That would have made a huge x! If a car or carriage would have hit that sign it probably would have destroyed the carriage or car lol 

 The railroad that this probably belonged to was built in 1881 so maybe it dates to then, hmm


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Whether they were bolted back to back depends on where they were. It is most probable that they were on seperate posts on the opposite sides of the road. The back to back thing is not all that old.


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

great find man! when ya start finding stuff like the sign  it makes  the fever worse  lol   mike


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Yeah, tell me about it. All I can ever think of anymore is looking for bottles and old stuff, AHHHH!!!! I need to go to an AA meeting but for antiques! Antiquers Anonymous.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Hey photolitherland,

 I would just like to echo the others' praise and amazement. Cast iron! You musta loaded up on Wheaties to wrestle that outta the ground and home. You would be the envy of many a RR afficionado. I hesitate to guess what that would be worth to a motivated collector. Wonderful find!


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 5, 2009)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

I finally found one of these signs on ebay and it was broken on both sides, almost 2 ft of it were missing and it was going for almost 200 bucks. Think of how many bottles I could buy by selling this sign especially considering this one is intact and in really good conditiion. I dont know if I want to sell it and buy some freakin sweet bottles or keep it because I doubt too many people have one of these in their collection.


----------



## photolitherland (Mar 31, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

After many months of searching in that dump and uncovering a bunch of awesome bottles, I finally found the other part of the sign!!!!! It was in the ground about 50 feet away from where I found the first one. Its in better condition than the one I have pictured up there. Cant believe I actually found the other one, now its probably worth some real big bucks to some RR collectors.


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 31, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

AWESOME!!! You"ll be the envy of every railroader!!!!!


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 1, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

The one on the left is the one I just dug up, havent washed it off, most of that black is just dirt. These signs weigh a ton, each one probably weighs around 120 lbs each. I cant imagine how they would have had these supported from a post. They are each about 6 ft long.


----------



## haelix (Apr 4, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

I see that they each have 3 holes in them, lay them out just as the 3 holes line up. that will show you the angle of the X.
 looks like it was more wide than tall.
 Id love to restore them. and careful cast iron can break, and it sucks to weld it back


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 6, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Well worth the effort to dig out, haul home, and clean up.  You could get paid well for those.  Excellent!  I would also reccommend locating a RR forum, and get on board...you'll probably get offers right away.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Just an awesome find.  How long ago did the closest railroad stop?


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

congrats!  What an awesome find!


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

Found this pic on google...


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*

And another....This picture was taken at an old train station.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2010)

*RE: Vintage Rail Road Crossing Sign*


----------

